# Feral Cat Shelter



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I saw this one the internet. Thought it was a nice take off of the styrofoam houses mentioned earlier. Also info on solar pool cover / blankets

http://www.pacthumanesociety.org/core/WinterShelter.htm


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Those are excellent, Merry! Thank you!


----------

